# A Fold Up Panel Saw Type Thing!



## PeteG (20 Oct 2013)

I started this a couple of weeks, just after completing the table saw. But then redundancy and Christmas were mentioned in the same sentence at work, so haven't really been in the mood
to get up to anything in the shed. Anyway, I found a little enthusiasm yesterday to crack on, I wanted to complete this before making a start on the mitre saw station, although I still have the
base for the router table to finish!
All the sheets of 8 x 4 I've bought I've had cut down the centre as I can get 8 x 2's in the car. Cutting these down meant laying them on the floor which I'd had enough of, so before
staring the mitre saw station I wanted to make life a little easier. The frame is six foot in length by about 39" I think. It's not quite finished, I need to make a few fold out supports so it can
rest at an angle against the wall. When it's not in use or is in the way, I can fold it up, although I want be using the clamps in the 3rd image to do so.
I've also cut several inches off the saw guide, my original intention was for this to rest on top of the frame. I haven't used it yet, and no doubt it will need a some fettling with, but hopefully
it'll do the job


----------



## Baldhead (20 Oct 2013)

I like that.

I would have stuck with your original idea of the saw guide running along the top of the frame, your modification means the guide has only the width of the board you are cutting to rest on, also if the saw guide was secured at the bottom as well as the top it would make it more secure, I would opt for rubber castors top and bottom with the bottom ones holding the guide under tension with springs, take a look at The wonderful world Niki's Jigs, under Jigs and Tips on this site for ideas, he used castors on several of his jigs.

Baldhead


----------



## MMUK (20 Oct 2013)

I may be missing something here but I can't see how you can make a cut though a sheet without slicing though your noggins :?


----------



## MARK.B. (20 Oct 2013)

MMUK":7cl6brzv said:


> I may be missing something here but I can't see how you can make a cut though a sheet without slicing though your noggins :?




Looks as though there may be a couple of sacrificial strips of timber running lengthways across the frame .


----------



## MMUK (20 Oct 2013)

MARK.B.":214g5849 said:


> MMUK":214g5849 said:
> 
> 
> > I may be missing something here but I can't see how you can make a cut though a sheet without slicing though your noggins :?
> ...




Ah! I can see them now you've mentioned them on the last pic


----------



## PeteG (21 Oct 2013)

MARK.B.":8ffrof20 said:


> MMUK":8ffrof20 said:
> 
> 
> > I may be missing something here but I can't see how you can make a cut though a sheet without slicing though your noggins :?
> ...




I like the description Mark, "Sacrificial"  There's three strips for now, which I may replace with plywood depending up on the off cuts from the mitre saw station!


----------



## PeteG (21 Oct 2013)

Baldhead":1gr0t3i2 said:


> I like that.
> 
> I would have stuck with your original idea of the saw guide running along the top of the frame, your modification means the guide has only the width of the board you are cutting to rest on, also if the saw guide was secured at the bottom as well as the top it would make it more secure, I would opt for rubber castors top and bottom with the bottom ones holding the guide under tension with springs, take a look at The wonderful world Niki's Jigs, under Jigs and Tips on this site for ideas, he used castors on several of his jigs.
> 
> Baldhead




Glad you like it Baldhead  I've had a little search but I'm not quite sure I know what you mean about using castors and springs? I know it's a very basic set up in it's current form, and the guide will
not move left or right as it sits in between the ledge the sheet to be cut will rest on. As long as the guide is square and the cuts are true, the final cut will be made on the table saw.


----------



## Baldhead (21 Oct 2013)

Pete I thought looking at your first picture that the guide moved left or right, looking again at the second picture it is obviously designed to be stationary #-o 

However placing it on top of the frame (as in your first picture) would mean you could cut bigger boards?

Baldhead


----------



## PeteG (21 Oct 2013)

Baldhead":c85o3zfz said:


> Pete I thought looking at your first picture that the guide moved left or right, looking again at the second picture it is obviously designed to be stationary =D>
> 
> However placing it on top of the frame (as in your first picture) would mean you could cut bigger boards?
> 
> Baldhead



The intention was for the guide to run along the top frame, but then I realised there wouldn't be a lot of room between the top of the frame and the garage "A" frames for the guide if I wanted to fold it up. Hope that sounds right!...The hinges would also be in the way, although I suppose these may have been attached underneath the frame instead of being on top...I also had a thought, that if the top and bottom frames were exactly parallel to each other, I'd have problems with an accurate cut. I think this was down to confidence more than anything else, as usual I didn't work to any plans. I'll find out tonight if it works!


----------

